# Spider..Water or Gel??



## emmafox82 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi all,

I have a few T's and was told by many to use the gel to avoid drowning, but have also seen lots of info to the contrary stating that the gel is bad for the T's as the breed bacteria???? Any help would be gr8, wanna get this right :blush:


----------



## Richard77 (Feb 19, 2009)

Never ever use gel with a tarantula! Use a water dish with 'water'.
Tarantulas are as perplexed with bug gel as I am.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Water in a dish, with a few pebbles in it if you're worried about the spider drowning.


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

WATER!! Dear baby Jesus in heaven, use water!

Seriously though, when you say you've heard from many people about using bug gel, have they all been staff in pet shops?


----------



## emmafox82 (Oct 8, 2012)

Yeah was pet shops, I didn't think bug gel was a good idea either luckily I didn't take their advice, i have just been putting water in and keeping it very shallow xx


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

You have to wonder how millions of spiders survive in the wild with no-one to give them Bug Gel, poor things must be parched!


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

I wonder how it is possible that with forums like these pet shop staff still manage to be so utterly ill informed.


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

GRB said:


> I wonder how it is possible that with forums like these pet shop staff still manage to be so utterly ill informed.


 if they are the same as the staff from the fish shops its because most are just jo eggs on the basic wage and dont give a dam.


----------



## shortyreptile (Feb 4, 2012)

use water as bug gel can gain bacteria and make your t seriously ill.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

shortyreptile said:


> use water as bug gel can gain bacteria and make your t seriously ill.


Bacteria do not make your tarantula ill, they do not live in sterile environments in the wild and a tarantula's immune system is actually so good that scientists have started studying it to figure out why exactly it is they get ill so infrequently whilst we get nailed on a fortnightly basis...

Bug gel is not used simply because a tarantula cannot gain water from this in the manner an insect does. They have a sucking stomach so water alone is fine. 

Id be willing to guess hemiptera can't use it either, so it shouldn't be called 'bug' gel either....


----------



## peter62 (Oct 8, 2012)

The two most damaging robots found in Mo, you are more likely to experience the darkish recluse than the dark widow. Both can cause attacks which, though hardly ever critical, can cause serious pain and disease.Almost less than five people per year die from dark widow attacks and it is extremely uncommon to find critical darkish recluse chew situations.


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

:hmm:


peter62 said:


> The two most damaging robots found in Mo, you are more likely to experience the darkish recluse than the dark widow. Both can cause attacks which, though hardly ever critical, can cause serious pain and disease.Almost less than five people per year die from dark widow attacks and it is extremely uncommon to find critical darkish recluse chew situations.


:hmm:


----------



## emmafox82 (Oct 8, 2012)

lol!!!!
:bash:


----------

